# Courier-imapd

## iloose2

When I attempt to run courier-imapd (/etc/init.d/courier-imapd start) I get the following message. 

"* Starting courier authdaemon...

/sbin/runscript.sh: /usr/lib/courier/authlib/authdaemond: No such file or directory

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*            "courier-imapd was not started."

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## grakker

try

```
/etc/init.d/courier-imap start
```

----------

## iloose2

No such file or directory

----------

## grakker

Hmm....  are you sure that you emerged courier-imap?  For my system it uses /etc/init.d/courier-imap.  I have the courier-imapd in my /etc/init.d/, but  courier-imap is in my /etc/runlevels/default/ and I use the /etc/init.d/courier-imap restart after making changes.

What does

```
ls /etc/init.d/courier*
```

give?

edit:Are you running the command as root?

----------

## iloose2

courier

courier-authdaemond

courier-esmtpd

courier-esmtpd-msa

courier-esmtpd-ssl

courier-imapd

courier-imapd-ssl

courier-ldapaliasd

courier-mta

courier-pop3d

courier-pop3-ssl

I am running the command as root.

----------

## grakker

Strange.  For me it's:

```
> ls /etc/init.d/cour*

/etc/init.d/courier-imap      /etc/init.d/courier-imapd-ssl

/etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl  /etc/init.d/courier-pop3d

/etc/init.d/courier-imapd     /etc/init.d/courier-pop3d-ssl

> 

```

I've pretty much exhausted any suggestions other than the M$ sounding, unmerge courier and emerge it again?  For what it's worth:

```
> emerge -s courier

[ Results for search key : courier ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  net-mail/courier

      Latest version Available: 0.39.1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.courier-mta.org/

      Description: 

      An MTA designed specifically for maildirs

 

*  net-mail/courier-imap

      Latest version Available: 1.5.0

      Latest version Installed: 1.4.5-r3

      Homepage: http://www.courier-mta.org/

      Description: 

      An IMAP daemon designed specifically for maildirs

 

> 

```

[/code]

----------

## iloose2

The problem was not courier it was not updating the config files in /etc...

added CONFIG_PROTECT="" in /etc/make.conf

Thank you for the suggestions.

----------

